# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Re-Living my first lucid dream, things have changed

## Adanac

Last night was by far the weirdest lucid dream I've ever had.
It even began different. From the moment I fell asleep I never had any doubt that I was dreaming. However, this seemed different somehow. It was like I was lucid, but I knew that I couldn't do whatever I wanted this time, and I accepted that without question. I instantly came up with the idea of re-visiting my first lucid dream, and it seemed acceptable to this new guiding force, so off I went. 

   Instantly. With no difficulty at  all. Using no techniques whatsoever.  One  second I was somewhere, then the next second I was in my house as it was in my first lucid dream.  I no longer remember where I was before that. The guiding force was gone, and I was on my own again. When I say "as it was in my first lucid dream" I mean that it was different from my real house, but at first glance recognizable as my house on that fateful night. At first glance because under closer inspection everything was different. It was as if I could see time, and as I looked at my house I saw the passage of time on it. Everything looked technically new, but as I looked everything looked (or felt) old. I had a huge sense of emptiness. Suddenly I felt a little scared, and the idea that everyone was dead came to me. I knew this was a dream, and I also knew that this place only existed in my head, it wasn't even my house in a dream. I walked around looking at the places where I did things in the original dream, and it was as if the whole place had been waiting for me to return. The house groaned, or creaked, but whatever it is called it was erie.(<sp)(Creepy is what I'm trying to say.)

I left the house and went outside. This is when things got really weird. I went outside and saw myself. He was the same age as me, but like everything else here I knew he was older, much much older. He turned and walked down the elongated driveway that was present in my first lucid and faded away. I followed as I did in my first lucid. As I walked, everything died. All the trees grew old, died, then crumbled and fell. The grass grew tall, lost it's color, and blew away in the wind. Everything was slowly turning into a wasteland. When it was finished that feeling of time was gone. I continued walking until I got to the van that was in my first lucid dream. It looked exactly the same. There were no people in it. I looked behind me, and the house was exactly the same, way back in the distance. But everything else was gone. When I looked back at the van, the other me was standing in front of it, staring at me. He looked about 20, and very healthy. I said, "What is this place?" and he said, "This place, Ha, It is our home. This is the place we have striven for for all of mankind's history." I looked around again and said I didn't understand. And he said, "We conquered death, you and I." 

Then I woke up. And wrote down the conversation at the end. Then wrote down the whole thing. And that's all.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Pretty interesting dream. Especially this part:





> I said, "What is this place?" and he said, "This place, Ha, It is our home. This is the place we have striven for for all of mankind's history." I looked around again and said I didn't understand. And he said, "We conquered death, you and I."



That's one of those things that makes you wonder if dreams have a deeper meaning. It's kind of creepy.

----------

